# Replacement Bulb for nanocube



## keef (Feb 10, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bulb for the Nano cube online? I need to change mine from actinic lighting to a plant bulb. 


Keith


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

keef said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement bulb for the Nano cube online? I need to change mine from actinic lighting to a plant bulb.


Keith,

Email [email protected] or call (310) 672-4099 to place order

The cost for the 24 watt 6500k lamp is $11.84 + $5 s/h


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

And they should then refer you to me, since I am their only authorized dealer selling the 6500 kelvin bulbs. I get refferals from JBJ all the time!


----------

